# Do high doses of stimms affect egg quality???



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Just a quick question - I had a BFN on my second IVF cycle... I'm a low responder, and had a short protocol (stimms only, and a huge maximum dose for my age - 450 Menopur per day) cycle, and got 11 eggs, 8 fertilised, all were fine on day 3... By day 5 they were all very slow-coach, with the best being a compacting morula (so not yet blast), the second best being a morula at a day 3-level, and the rest not really worth talking much about! I had 2 transferred, the rest arrested, and I got my BFN. I had been so excited about this cycle, as the cycle before, my first where I did long protocol with relatively low doses of stimms, I'd only gotten 2 eggs and 1 fertilised! 

Does anyone know about egg quality being affected by too much stimms? Have heard people say they can get a bit 'fried', and want to hear some stories and research a bit into this so I can talk to my consultant before starting a new cycle...

Thanks so much for any advice!

xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello
Sorry to hear about your BFN

I was on 450 of menopur and got 4 eggs (my levels were terrible so that was good for me) all were mature and all fertilised, it was a bfn but we were still really pleased with that

I'm not hugely clued up but my understand is poor fertilisation is more likely an egg issue than sperm, but issues after fertilisation point more to a sperm issue 

L x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry about your BFN honey  

I had been under the impression that it was the speed of stims that people blame poor quality on and that was why some people said high doses are bad: it's not the dose as such, more when people being put on too higher dose than they need to get loads of eggs.

Have you got a follow-up booked? 

Xxx


----------

